# Randolph QDM County Lease



## Raybo1 (Aug 13, 2019)

New Randolph County 1600acre lease. This farm is known for big deer. There is corn & cotton planted in the fields this year. There is 600acres in fields. 1000acres in woods & Food Plots. $2500 membership. Call Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 14, 2019)

Got any pics


----------



## bastain1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Raybo1 said:


> New Randolph County 1600acre lease. This farm is known for big deer. There is corn & cotton planted in the fields this year. There is 600acres in fields. 1000acres in woods & Food Plots. $2500 membership. Call Ray 706 587-0481


How many members?


----------



## getaff (Aug 16, 2019)

camp sites available


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 20, 2019)

This is a new lease. Everybody will be new to this land. Yes there is a camp site. 9 members. I do not check this site every day so it is best to call me if you have questions. If you now Randolph county you will be all over this lease. Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Randolph has 170" every year. That's why the QDM county is working.


----------



## AllME (Aug 23, 2019)

Wish I would have never left Randolph county.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 26, 2019)

Only little bucks in Randolph Co.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 21, 2019)

Same deer update.


----------



## ryan321 (Sep 23, 2019)

text me 3212587441


----------



## popcorn501 (Nov 12, 2019)

Anything left? Call me please 352-449-5711. Thanks


----------



## Raybo1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Guys the lease is full for this year. We will be adding additional land next year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 19, 2019)

Raybo1 said:


> Guys the lease is full for this year. We will be adding additional land next year.


I’m putting a lock in it. PM me next year when u want it back open. 
Thanks for letting us know. ?


----------

